

Android is direct threat to Windows and Mac - sathishmanohar
http://atthy.com/android-is-direct-threat-to-windows-and-mac/

======
benologist
There's already a laptop shell that you can jack your phone into. That future
is looking really interesting, and is probably why Microsoft is doing Windows
8 for ARM chips - just imagine a 15" or 17", high resolution laptop that
weighs as much as an Air and has a multi-day battery!

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/05/motorola-atrix-4gs-
webtop...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/05/motorola-atrix-4gs-webtop-
application-turns-your-phone-into-a/)

------
teilo
Nothing but fanboy fluff.

"Android Tablets will use keyboard and mouse as input devices, that means end
of the game for windows and Mac."

Get real.

~~~
sathishmanohar
Ofcourse, that was fanboy fluff.. thats why I admitted myself, its
outrageous.. :)

